

How a Single Front-End Engineer Can Replace a Team of Two - bbeneschott
http://www.toptal.com/front-end/learn-to-code-as-a-design-learn-to-design-as-a-coder

======
kevincennis
Perhaps more accurately: "How a Single Designer Who Knows HTML and CSS Can
Replace a Designer Who Doesn't Know HTML or CSS and a Junior Developer Who
Can't Design."

~~~
rtfeldman
...which fits the general pattern, "How one person can replace two people who
do a subset of that person's job."

Which does not require an article's worth of explanation.

